# "2 channels have to warm up before they work" - a/d/s/ p640



## bumpnzx3 (Apr 6, 2007)

I am thinking of buying an a/d/s/ p640 with the above issue. I am trying to contact a guy that's repaired an amp for me before- but I havn't heard back yet.

Given the above description- any idea what's wrong or a guess on the repair costs?


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

You can google amp repair shops and email them. They will send you estimates.


----------

